# Basic guide to Broadband(ADSL) components



## mithun_mrg (Nov 28, 2011)

Modem 
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7005/6415741537_c4e2e6e32d.jpg
Linksys_ADSL_Modem_AM300_ethernet,_USB,_and_phone_line_ports by mithun_mrg, on Flickr
This is a basi wired modem used for generally connecting a single pc u can connect through the usb or the ethernet cable 
the dsl is for the phone line usb is for connecting through usb cable alternatively or more commom is to connect is through the lan cabl;e which will go in the Ethernet socket


Router
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7148/6415742381_eb713bc801.jpg
wl-366-product by mithun_mrg, on Flickr
This is generally used if more than one connections are required it gives wired as well as wi-fi connectivity generally it has 4 LAN ports together & a seperate lan port which is of different color for attaching the modem in the pic u can see it clearly


ADSL Router+ Modem

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7013/6415813397_63958b3638.jpg
4_lan_port_wifi_adsl_modem_router by mithun_mrg, on Flickr
this is an all in one device combines the feature of both the above in the picture the wifi antennas r missing

Hope this helps
Waiting for ur comments


----------



## icebags (Dec 15, 2011)

go more elaborate on their functions and configurations. tell step by step how to connect and share internet among multiple clients using the router & the modem+router.


----------



## Anish (Dec 15, 2011)

Explaining stuff like ADSL, ADSL2, wireless capacity, speed limit the router will able to handle would help a lot.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 16, 2011)

Surely will do as soon as i am free


----------

